# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  OMFG please translate this

## Линдзи

d00ds, I can't find my 501 Spanish Verbs book or my Spanish dictionary.  This is problematic, since I can's spell for CRAP in Spanish, and I don't want to look like a subliterate moron, since this note is going home to the students' parents.  PRETTY PLEASE.  Also, please, no editorializing on the book selection.  I'm limited by what's available from the school library.     
11/1/04 
Dear Parents: 
Below is a list of novels that might be read in XXXXXXXXXXXXXX class during the 3rd six weeks period.  If you prefer that your student not read any of these novels, please return this form before November 4th, 2004.  If you do not object to any of the novels below, it is not necessary to return this form.  Students whose parents reject a novel which is being read in class will receive an equivalent alternate assignment.	 
Thank you,  
#########   
I do not want my child to read: 
	______ Esperanza Rising, by Pam Munoz Ryan
	______ The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe, by C.S. Lewis
	______ The True Confessions of Charlotte Doyle, by Avi
	______ Catherine, Called Birdy, by Catherine Cushman
	______ Harry Potter and the Sorcerer’s Stone, by J.K. Rowling
	______ The Call of the Wild, by Jack London 
Student’s name:__________________________________ 
Parent/Guardian signature:  __________________________________

----------


## Линдзи

WOW, thanks for all your help, guys!   ::   
Anyway, here's what I ended up sending home. Hooray for stilted spanish translation.        
11/1/04 
Dear Parents: 
Below is a list of novels that may be read in ################ class during the 3rd six weeks period.  If you prefer that your student not read any of these novels, please return this form by November 4th, 2004.  If you do not object to any of the novels below, it is not necessary to return this form.  Students whose parents reject a novel which is being read in class will receive an equivalent alternate assignment.	 
Estimados Padres, 
M

----------


## Линдзи

And yes, I know that the word for "form" in Spanish is actually "impreso," but they call them "formas" here.  Hooray Spanglish.

----------


## Pravit

What an awful translation! Here's a translation from an _expert._

----------


## Линдзи

Hee hee hee.

----------

